# Introducing Crankalicious - Cycle care



## DetailedClean

Crankalicious Cycle Care

We are pleased to announce we are now stocking Crankalicious a brand which is born from a wealth of experience in car care products, which when combined with their passion of cycling with our knowledge and expertise in automotive detailing. Crankalicious was created.

Crankalicious seek to create the best, most technically-proficient products possible, using the best quality ingredients we can find. They try to present them in the most convenient, ecologically-sound packaging. And they're handmade in small batches.

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

